# Acronis OS Selector causing boot problems



## Misery In Death (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, first off, let me say that if this is the wrong spot, I'm sorry.

Now, to the problem.

As you could probably guess by the title, Acronis OS Selector has messed up the booting of my computer. I installed a demo of Acronis Disk Director Suite 10 and it also installed the OS Selector. I uninstalled the OS Selector and rebooted my computer as prompted and it never booted back up...



This is what I got upon rebooting. Sorry for it being blurry, I was and still am very upset by this. For those that can't read it, it says:
Starting Acronis Loader . . .
No Commands for booting operating system. Press <Enter> to reboot . . .

If anyone has any idea on how to fix it, please post. I'll try anything.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 24, 2006)

get rid of it somehow.. i had problems when i tried to use it on my dual operating system.. it didnt work to put it simply.. 

i always keep back ups of the loose files on my c drive.. i think i used bart or win pe to copy em back.. i also ran a reg restore from before i installed the thing..

i also had boot problems with my acronis disk image.. it would not boot with its restore disk when i changed my mobo.. had to upgrade to it latest version for it to work..

acronis can be good stuff but it can cause problems..

trog


----------

